

Why Scala’s Option and Haskell’s Maybe types won’t save you from null - nirav
http://beust.com/weblog/2010/07/28/why-scalas-option-and-haskells-maybe-types-wont-save-you-from-null/

======
nirav
It appears that his primary assumption, NPE prevention, on Options is based on
blogs rather than actual good quality code.

If you look at how Options are used in Scala core lib, you wouldn't make such
claims and you will definitely not use it only for null checks.

